# How to transfer books from kindle 2 to the new paperwhite



## Doodle Mom (Oct 2, 2012)

I am sure this topic has been discussed so could someone post the link to this?  I am new to these boards and love the amount of information.  I have the new kindle ordered but won't receive until the end of October. 

Also what do you do with your previous kindles?  Is there a market for them?  Thanks


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

This, from the Kindle Basic FAQ thread above is still relevant as far as I know. The specific steps may be slightly different as the interface is slightly different, but the broad ideas should be consistent.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,86014.msg1355367.html#msg1355367

Also, there will probably be on the PW when it arrives a document that explains briefly how to do it.

As to previous kindles. . .well, I've always kept at least one spare as a back up. But, yes, there is a market. There's a Buy/sell/trade/barter board here. Or you can sell on ebay or Craig's list. You can also sell them back to Amazon though you won't get top dollar that way. Still it's dead easy. Many folks will pass them on to family members.

The important thing to know is that if you do give it away or sell it, you need to de-register it from your account and do a factory reset before you transfer it. UNLESS, you're going to give it to an individual who will continue to share your account and books.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Hi, Doodle Mom, welcome to Kindleboards!

If you've bought all your books from Amazon then they will all be in your archived items. You don't so much transfer them from one Kindle to another as just download them again from Amazon onto the new Kindle.

You can do this directly from the Kindle by going into the archived items or from your 'manage your kindle' page at Amazon - the latter is probably the easiest.

If you have any books not purchased frm Amazon that you sent to Kindle via Amazon, they should also be in your archive. Any non Amazon books you transferred from your computer will have to be done the same way.

As for your old Kindle, there are a lot of choices. Some prefer to keep them as a backup, some pass theirs to family members or friends. You can sell them on here on the 'buy, sell, trade & barter' board. If you're in the US there's also a'Kindle for Troops' campaign.

Edit: I see I was beaten to it by Ann. Still, twice the info is better than none!


----------

